# what is the best scroll saw money can buy?



## [email protected] (26 Jul 2012)

as in for produucing fretwork. I have a cheapo £60 machine - in yellow, I trhink it may be Perform? It works ok but blade changing is an absoloute nightmare.....

Does anyone have any recommends for decent machines that work consistently well with no annoying faults and also an easy blade changing facility


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2012)

Hegner make the best in my opinion

I have 2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Scrollerman (27 Jul 2012)

[email protected]":21exd1r8 said:


> as in for produucing fretwork. I have a cheapo £60 machine - in yellow, I trhink it may be Perform? It works ok but blade changing is an absoloute nightmare.....
> 
> Does anyone have any recommends for decent machines that work consistently well with no annoying faults and also an easy blade changing facility




Hello Matt

To help what you are trying to find out, I feel you'd do better asking :

"What saws have you used and have experience of, and which ones do you prefer/recommend ?"

This will get you far more accurate answers in my opinion.

Scrollerman


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Jul 2012)

Listen to the clunk when the door shuts, it sounds just like a Hegner.

No. I dont have one but reading the various forums gives the imoression that everything is judged against them.


----------



## bugbear (27 Jul 2012)

Grahamshed":vkugwv3k said:


> Listen to the clunk when the door shuts, it sounds just like a Hegner.
> 
> No. I dont have one but reading the various forums gives the imoression that everything is judged against them.



Yeah - there may be better ones but Hegner are the benchmark. Sort of a le Creuset (*) of scroll saws.

BugBear

(*) there is definitely better cookware than Le Creuset.


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2012)

Scrollerman":1ei1xvij said:


> "What saws have you used and have experience of, and which ones do you prefer/recommend ?"



That's an excellent way to phrase it.

Hegner - top quality but for fast blade changing you need the quick release clamp for the upper arm. Blade changing on older models is slowed by the lack of an upper arm tension release lever.

DeWalt 788 - the older models are excellent for blade changing. In fact, they're quicker than Hegners. The problem is they haven't been imported into the UK for many years. You may come across one being advertised in a local newspaper or on-line auction.

Diamond - very fast but a shade slower at blade changing than the latest Hegners even though the manufacturer claimed they are faster. Diamonds are no longer produced but they are durable and are no strangers to on-line auctions.


----------



## loftyhermes (27 Jul 2012)

A Delta with quickset2 blade clamps I have two, it will have to be second hand they're not made any more.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (27 Jul 2012)

Hegner


----------



## hawkinob (27 Jul 2012)

Hegner clone (lookalike).
Bob H.


----------



## Harbo (27 Jul 2012)

I like Hegner and Le Creuset - I have both 

Rod


----------



## bugbear (27 Jul 2012)

Harbo":3miub3ei said:


> I like Hegner and Le Creuset - I have both
> 
> Rod



I Like Hobbies A1 and Nacco. 







BugBear


----------



## Harbo (27 Jul 2012)

My Dad had one of them!
Hobbies that is.

Rod


----------



## Scrollerman (27 Jul 2012)

Gill":3uhj1t6e said:


> Scrollerman":3uhj1t6e said:
> 
> 
> > "What saws have you used and have experience of, and which ones do you prefer/recommend ?"
> ...



Thanks Gill.
Your post is very informative in a way that should help Matt in his quest for information based on experience of those particular saws and the differences between them. =D>


----------



## [email protected] (28 Jul 2012)

excellent info, thanks everyone. I'm away on hols for 2 weeks now but will look around based on whats been said when I get back....


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Aug 2012)

Hi Matt.

I am not on here much these days but thought I would give you the benefit of my experience. I will have a Hegner on Monday and I have a mark 1 dewalt 788, probably the finest saws in the world. The Mark 1 dewalt is no longer available and the new version, which is now made in Taiwan is not available in the UK. There was a lot of hype over the excalibur so I bought one and was very disappointed, basically a pile of rubbish so it went back. I have heard very good reports on the Hegner clone from Axminster, the AWFS18 and this will probably be your best bet if you cannot run to a Hegner.


----------



## Grahamshed (2 Aug 2012)

I am not really sure how relevant 'the best money can buy' actually is, If the best saw is by company 'X' it only remains the best if company "X's customer service/ repair facilities are equally good. ( does that make sense ? )

I tend to look for a 'good' tool and buy it either from a 'good' company like Axminster ( whose customer service seems to be reckoned as faultless ) or from a local firm who's counter I can go and band on if things go wrong.

I freely accept that anything can go wrong, its how problems are dealt with that matters most.


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Aug 2012)

Hegner. It was once my most expensive power tool purchase.


----------



## bugbear (3 Aug 2012)

Gill":266p59ti said:


> Diamond - very fast but a shade slower at blade changing than the latest Hegners even though the manufacturer claimed they are faster. Diamonds are no longer produced but they are durable and are no strangers to on-line auctions.



Diamond seem to be a bit of a dark horse - they sell (s/h only) for surprisingly little money, possibly because they look a little home-brewed and/or industrial.

If I wanted a power fretsaw, I'd probably go s/h diamond.
(anyone know the most recent retail price when they were made?)

BugBear


----------



## [email protected] (7 Aug 2012)

Just looked up the Axminster saw, it's £385. 

Hegners on eBay, £200 to £300 secondhand.

What's the best buy and is there a slightly cheaper Axminster that's decent?


----------



## Blister (7 Aug 2012)

[email protected]":3s6w1ecg said:


> Just looked up the Axminster saw, it's £385.
> 
> Hegners on eBay, £200 to £300 secondhand.
> 
> What's the best buy and is there a slightly cheaper Axminster that's decent?




Buy cheap twice , buy decent quality once :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (7 Aug 2012)

Lol, with saw I have costing £60, it's a wonder I got anywhere with it. The saw worked"ok" it was the blade changing that was an utter pain to the point of desperation every time I had to saw a fresh section. 

So will a secondhand Hefner have worn components at all? I guess an obviousy little used example is a no brainer.god knows how much they are new as dearer axminsters go up to £500 odd


----------



## Blister (7 Aug 2012)

[email protected]":2q57hva1 said:


> Lol, with saw I have costing £60, it's a wonder I got anywhere with it. The saw worked"ok" it was the blade changing that was an utter pain to the point of desperation every time I had to saw a fresh section.
> 
> So will a secondhand Hefner have worn components at all? I guess an obviousy little used example is a no brainer.god knows how much they are new as dearer axminsters go up to £500 odd




Hegners are offering 20% off at the moment if you buy new http://www.hegner.co.uk/Scrollsaws


----------



## [email protected] (7 Aug 2012)

The hm1 is 395, is that then less the 20percent?


----------



## Blister (7 Aug 2012)

[email protected]":16b7m0r2 said:


> The hm1 is 395, is that then less the 20percent?




I think £395 is the retail so take 20% off 

Best to phone or email just to make sure :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (7 Aug 2012)

Will when I get back as on Hols in Italy now with no email access

Ta for all your advice....very helpful


----------



## [email protected] (13 Aug 2012)

ok I am narrowing this down a bit and need to buy an actual machine. Just come off the phone to Hegner to get some info re. their range and would really appreciate if I could get some opinion here...

Firstly I dont want to go mad with spending so am erring toward the basic Hegner HM1. It seems a no brainer to buy the blade clamp at £15 odd?

The guy was telling me about the improved blade tension mechanism but that costs another £200.00 - how much value is there in spending that money for this? I do mostly interior fretting so need to constantly reclamp the blade. 

Also, re. variable speed v single speed. I will be doing mostly cutting of 1mm to 6mm hardwoods. I cannot rule out cutting thin brass though in the future. Would I need the varaibale speed for brass? It seems a single speed is ok for the wood?

Table size is almost irrelevant as I dont do big panels.

Any other reasons why I shoul;d be spending out on a better Hegner model than the HM1?!

The HM1 list price is £395 and from that you take off the 20% re. their offer so that seems like a good deal really..

many thanks


----------



## hawkinob (13 Aug 2012)

Hi,
For fretwork the quick release clamp is a boon.
The lack of the tensioning lever is a pain - forever checking and adjusting the tension after each blade clamping.
Adjustable speed handy.
Good luck with your choice.
Bob H.


----------



## Blister (13 Aug 2012)

If you intend to cut metals its best to buy a saw with a cast iron table or the metal will scratch / mark the alloy table models , More money again


----------



## [email protected] (13 Aug 2012)

cheers for replies. My existiing cheapo machine I have to manually adjust the tension before and after blade changes and I can cope with that. Metal cutting would be once a year if that. So still veering toward basic model!


----------



## mac1012 (13 Aug 2012)

Hi i have the hegner base model i brought two years ago and i am really pleased with it , through the craft work i make and sell it has paid for itself many times over

The new type of hegners which i own have a superior dust blower that is more adjustable than the old clear fixed ones the new type is a plastic flexi hose that is really good for aiming the blower on the cut line and pushes easily out the way

The base model never used to have quick release tensioning but the new one does although it is at the rear of machine it works pretty well , the more expensive models have a lever at the front.

I not sure what you mean about the 200 pound for the better quick release tension is this a new add on or did he mean the base model multicut 2 which will have the slighty better quicvk release tension at front ?

i cut mainly soft woods and some harder pitch pine and the machine copes with this fine , it sounds like you may benefit from the adjustable speed if you can run to that.

you can get some decent second hand ones on ebay but you have to be carefull and make sure your not buying a heap of junk look for some history to the advert like this was my dads etc who didnt use much , you can usually tell the genuine ones.

Hope this helps i would buy a hegner you wont be dissapointed


----------



## [email protected] (17 Aug 2012)

well I am now the proud owner of a base model hegner which arrived thiss morning. I didnt know what to expect - I think I was expecting the table to vibrate less in use but I'm sure thats me being picky. Blade changing is still a fiddle but so much better than my existing one with barrels and alen keys! Got the blade clamp gizmo as well. Straight way I'm feeling I should have go tthe variable speed but it always seems to be you have to buy something before you know what you really want  Not impressed with tech advice from the supplying firm who plainly advised blades that were too coarse so have re orderd those...

seems well made though...


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

That's great news !! you wont be disappointed


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

Sorry phone crashed on.my last post daughters nicked my laptop i bolted my hegnerdown and put a cut down thin door
Matt underdeath have you got the quick release blade clamp ? you will find a lot quicker when doing.pierced work and you will soon.get used to changing the complete blade i know the.bottom one can be fiddly but in.few weeks you wonder what the fuss was about ! keep me updated how you get on any advice don't hesitate to ask 
mark


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

Niqua blades from.higher are really good i use them.all the time reverse tooth ones are best that means a couple of teeth facing upwards at bottom of blade so you don't get breakthrough on.bottom of work piece as for coarse well defends what you cutting but as a rule they say.go for.the biggest blade that you can get away with i usually use a 7 and sometimes a five or a 9 they are the 3 i mostly use if i cutting my 4mm ply then a 3 works well


----------



## [email protected] (17 Aug 2012)

I've ordered some grade 1 blades as have some very fine work to cut. tbh though, scrolling isnt something I have alot of experience in so it a case of seeing how it goes I think. Breakthrough will be ok on this job as reverse side finish is irrelevant..


----------



## [email protected] (17 Aug 2012)

mac1012":qrrd1v8x said:


> Sorry phone crashed on.my last post daughters nicked my laptop i bolted my hegnerdown and put a cut down thin door
> Matt underdeath have you got the quick release blade clamp ? you will find a lot quicker when doing.pierced work and you will soon.get used to changing the complete blade i know the.bottom one can be fiddly but in.few weeks you wonder what the fuss was about ! keep me updated how you get on any advice don't hesitate to ask
> mark



I got the quick release blade clamp on the top!


----------



## hawkinob (18 Aug 2012)

Hi,
Re. putting a quick release blade at the bottom?????
I've noticed previously that people mention putting a quick release blade at the bottom clamp - WHY???
Maybe, probably, I don't understand why anyone needs a quick release clamp at the bottom - unless of course they top feed and I can't see that the Hegner, or a Hegner clone, can do that comfortsbly!
Perhaps someone will enlighten me.
Bob H.

p.s. I did also note in another post that someone mentioned that the use of the quick release clamp was - "a no brainer" - no idea what this meant unless it refers to putting it at the bottom!


----------



## mac1012 (18 Aug 2012)

Hi bob sorry to disappoint you it was the way my post reads as was set from phone it reads" Matt underneath "
if you read it again you will see what i mean and i think "no brainer " means it'd a good idea to have a quick release clamp


----------



## [email protected] (18 Aug 2012)

was me that mentioned no brainer re. the clamp. For £15 odd I cannot see any reason not to get it but and happy to be put right on that...


----------



## mac1012 (18 Aug 2012)

i agree it really is a no brainer :wink:


----------



## hawkinob (19 Aug 2012)

Hi,
Thank you for the explanation (no brainer). Being prewar (WW2) born is maybe why I'm not aware of such terms - and a lot else I wouldn't be surprised!!

About the putting a quick release clamp at the bottom, I've done a little research and went to this Hegner site = http://www.hegner.co.uk/Quick-Clamp-for-Piercework
If you look there it says it, the quick release, goes at the top, in fact this is part of the specification = "However the Quick Clamp should be rigidly fixed in the top arm – there are rotating bearing surfaces within the quick clamp which allow the blade to pivot, maintaining the correct geometry, while being securely held."
Fixing the quick release at the bottom, besides (in my opinion) being awkward, cannot be "rigidly fixed'' as mentioned it should be in the Hegner specification.
Anyway good luck whatever you do
Bob H.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (19 Aug 2012)

I'm glad that Matt got his saw, and I'm sure it will work out well. But I kept seeing the title of this thread and wondering why nobody was suggesting something like this:






Oliver 2026 36" scroll saw, circa 1966 or so. 

Or maybe this Jones Superior, the latest thing right after the Great War:





But if you need that Victorian fretwork done for your house without those pesky throat limitations, then a ceiling-mounted saw is the only way to go:





Kirk
who is pretty happy with his circa 1940 Delta Model 1200...


----------



## mac1012 (19 Aug 2012)

Bob listen to me ...... i am not repeat not putting a quick release blade clamp on the bottom *IT IS A TYPING ERROR ON THE POST AND YOU ARE NOT READING IT PROPERY* (hammer)


----------



## hawkinob (19 Aug 2012)

Hi,
Got it.
Told you I was prewar born!
Bob H.


----------



## mac1012 (19 Aug 2012)

no worries bob


----------

